# la manga



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

any one going to la manga April/ may this year, will be on O/100 from the 7 April ,going Bilbao ,faster than driving down,can do it from Bilbao in the day kenny:wav:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I suppose it depends what time you dock in Bilbao - or more specifically what time you get off the boat and out of the terminal area.

We overnight on the way even when we are driving down in the car - there's no rush.

The ferry arriving on the 7th is scheduled to dock at 12:45

It's 540 miles via Madrid so probably about 10 hours - you will do well to get there before they close the gates at midnight but you can park up on the left in the external car park and walk in to use the facilities I suppose.

Enjoy LM - we will be back in UK by then (I can hardly call it "home" now as we spend more time away than there...) and say hello to Danny in Brambles from me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Kenny
When we left La Manga in December,we stopped on an aire in Pinto, just south of Madrid on our way to Bilbao. I can give you the coordinates if you want. It's a good halfway stop.
Also cheap fuel just outside the port.

Frank


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

we depart on the 3ApriaL and arrive on the 6 at 7 30am,seems we call into sum were in France to change the crew, Thats why i said be there in the day,we overnight just past crystal on the empty building site, done this for the last4years thanks kenny


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*bilbao*

w Hi frank could you please send me the coordinates for the site,i no about the fuel at the docks kenny


----------

